# ,  / > Yaesu >   ,  FT450D  / TS570D, TS480, IC746?

## Eugene163

30-35..  ,  FT450D  / TS570D, TS480, IC746?        , ...
  -  ?       .

----------

Eugene163

----------


## UA4ALW

FT450D     ,     .
.

----------

Eugene163

----------

Eugene163

----------


## RVMS

FT450     .
  ,  ,ft840 .
 TS570D, TS480, IC746    FT450 ,   ))

http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post898759

----------

Eugene163

----------

Eugene163

----------


## RN3GP

480  ,       +    746. 570  ""  . FT 450   .      ,  480  1000  .

----------

Eugene163

----------


## RN3GP

*R0TA*,     ,   ,     .

----------

UU7JD

----------


## Eugene163

!
           TS-570D...    FT-450D,  ,             .

----------


## UX0IM

.    FT-450D,    ,     450-?. 450D   ,            570/480/840?    :Smile: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsSv...layer_embedded

----------

Eugene163

----------


## Serg

> 450D   ,


    ,     :Smile: 
       3  590,    ,  ,      .

----------

RL3Q

----------


## Serg

> .      -


     -5000   near top class  :Smile: 
,          ,  .

----------


## RM7D

> ,        .


,   .    ,      !  :Razz:  .
   ,   



> , ...


,   - ,  450    -   .    ,    - .       , .          ,   .   ,  " "    - .  ,     -      .
  450     -   .         .   ?
   - 450      .
   ,       "      ?"
  :



> ,  FT450D  / TS570D, TS480, IC746?


   -       .
   -  450.
-

----------

gera

----------


## UX0IM

> ,      !  .


,          .      .             .     570/746/480,              .          ,           .    ! .

----------

Eugene163

----------


## RV9UDO

,  ... !  :Smile:          ...  :Smile: 
  450-   .    .     ,        .  4  ,   ....

----------

UD4A

----------


## UU7JD

> " ?"  ...


 ...



> ...            .     570/746/480,    ...


      ,     -  .    -/  ???
        FT450, TS480SAT (  CW- 500 )  IC746Pro,    CW-           "": IC746Pro, TS480SAT, FT450 ( D).
            -  . FT450, , c  -   -  1 .       .

----------

Eugene163

----------


## Eugene163

> ,    ?    570  746,  450D,       ,           ,        ,  25 . QSO   ,  ,    ,    ,      450- , ,  !


    ...  ( )   SSB,  CW   ...
      ,     .
    RA9MX,    450D   ?

----------


## UA8U

> 35000 ,   .


 TS-570    25 . . 35,   .

----------

Eugene163

----------

Eugene163

----------


## RA9MX

> RA9MX,    450D   ?


     !  ,   ,      Heil-  ,  -  -Yamaha CMH-200,  !

----------

Eugene163

----------

-    ,  ,    .  ,   ,   . :Smile:

----------

Eugene163

----------


## R3DZ

> 450-   .    .     ,        .  4  ,   ....


       /  (       ...) ,
  ,      .
      /  ?



> ,  ... !          ...


   " "      ?

----------

R6CW_Alex, RL3Q, RT2Y

----------


## RV9UDO

> /  (       ...) ,
>   ,      .
>      /  ?


  ,    ,  .
       .     -    .
    - " "???



> " "     ?


 !   ,  ,    :Wink: 
   ?

----------

Eugene163, RL3Q, RT2Y

----------


## RA9MX

> -    ,  ,


   !  :Razz:

----------

RL3Q

----------


## 4Y

TS-480SAT  776$ ( )   .  2   0,27  (118$)  1,8  (60 ),     ,    ()    ()  . .

----------


## R6CW_Alex

> .    FT-450D,    ,     450-?. 450D   ,            570/480/840?   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsSv...layer_embedded


      .  .  450-.




> .  ,         . 10 FT-450D  VL-1000          50 ,     .    ,        .


  2     6   100 .       , ..   .    ,    1 .         :-)

----------


## 4Y

www.ebay.com
  -     .   - ...

----------


## R3DZ

> 3  590,    ,  ,      .


        Dx  - ** .

----------


## Eugene163

4Y, !

----------

Eugene163

----------


## 4Y

> ,             .


   ...  ...
  :   () GoodWill Instek GOS-6200.     !!!    300$ + 180$ .

----------

.    ,   ,    .  ,        .    FT-450,  ,  ,   FT-897, FT-857, IC-706, FT-757,   .    FTdx-3000,   450-   .   ,     ,    ...      :    - Intel  AMD?   -   ,        (  ,    )     , ,    ,       ,      ,      .

----------


## R0TA

> "" , ,  "". 
>  .


  .       7400,  ,         .     .

----------

R0TA

----------


## R0TA

> .


     .

----------

R3DZ, Serg77

----------


## R3DZ

> ,    ,      .


+100   ...       :Shocked:

----------

Serg77

----------


## RA9MX

> 4.     ,


  TS-570   ,    ,      CW  ,     , ,  -  ! :Crying or Very sad:

----------

RA4HTN

----------


## 4Y

> .


,   ?         .       ...  :Razz:       ?
    ,     .    ,    ,    ...

----------

